# 8 letter girl names?



## darah

We are expecting baby #3 and I want the kids to all have the same syllables and amount of letters in their names-- kinda, OCD, I know. :blush:

Our daughters are: Caroline Ruth and Savannah Blake 

... I really like how they're both 8 letters long & 3 syllables, with a one syllable middle name. 

If baby #3 is a boy, his name will be Benjamin Thomas. But, we cannot decide on any 8 letter, 3 syllable girls names. As for the middle name, I am not as stuck on one syllable... Any suggestions? I know it's kind of specific, sorry! 

** Our anatomy scan is on Halloween


----------



## lovemysweetie

I am a little OCD too. Take a look at my signature, my son's name is also a 2 syllable first name and a 1 syllable middle name. The only one out of sink is Emerson but I love Emerson so he stays.

Isabelle and Annalise is all I can come up with.


----------



## darah

lovemysweetie said:


> I am a little OCD too. Take a look at my signature, my son's name is also a 2 syllable first name and a 1 syllable middle name. The only one out of sink is Emerson but I love Emerson so he stays.
> 
> Isabelle and Annalise is all I can come up with.

I like Emerson!! Can that be used as a girls name?! :shrug:


----------



## lovemysweetie

darah said:


> I like Emerson!! Can that be used as a girls name?! :shrug:

My girls all have 2 syllable first names also, but 3 syllable middle names.

I really like Emerson for either boys or girls. For you, you could spell Emerson, Emmersyn. That would give you 8 letters and the 3 syllables. Cute nicknames could be; Em, Emery, Emma.


----------



## MariposaTam

Abbigail Marie (probably my fave) 
Anabelle or Annabell?
Harriett
Joseline
Madeline


----------



## darah

MariposaTam said:


> Abbigail Marie (probably my fave)
> Anabelle or Annabell?
> Harriett
> Joseline
> Madeline

My sisters name is Anne but I do like Annabell. I also like Harriett and Joseline. I'll add them to the list, thanks!


----------



## bassdesire

I only know girl Emersons-- one goes by Emmy 

Lilyanne rose 
Jennifer Brooke
Lilliann Grace ( a stretch lol)
Catherine Mae
Matilda Rose
Abigaile Lee
Maryanne 
Jillian 
Dahlia


----------



## wannabemomy37

Abbigail
Adelaide
Adrianne/Adrienne
Anabelle
Angeline
Annalise
Arabelle
Beatrice
Beverley
Carmella
Caroline
Carolynn
Casandra
Charissa
Chastity
Cherilyn
Claribel
Clarissa
Cristina
Daniella
Deborrah
Destiney
Dominque
Eleanore
Emmalynn
Gabriell
Genoveve
Harriett
Isabelle
Jacqulyn
Jennifer
Jocelynn
Julianne
Juliette
Kasandra
Katheryn
Kimberly
Maddison
Madeline
Madilynn
Margaret
Marianne
Mckenzie
Mckinley
Mercedes
Meredith
Michaela
Pricilla
Rhiannon
Roseanne
Rosemary
Ruthanne
Samantha
Savannah
Susannah
Tiffanie
Vivienne
Winifred


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Definitely Penelope.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Caroline, Savannah, & Vivienne is perfect!

I love the name Emerson for a girl (nn. Emmy)! It's on my "list" but OH doesn't like it - I would spell it Emersyn but of course you could play with it to make it 8 letters.

Juliette
Isabelle
Katheryn


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Angelica
Carmella
Ceceliah 
Daniella
Eleanore
Emmaline / Emmalynn
Florence
Gabriela
Jennifer
Kimberly
Lillyanna
Nathalie
Violette


----------



## LegoHouse

I know a girl called Emmerson :) x


----------

